#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Εργασίες >  > > >  >  > Στατικά >  > > >  >  >  ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ.

## SMBD

---

----------


## Pappos

Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. δεν είναι σαφώς κανονισμός που στήθηκε από την αρχή. Και δεν είναι και ολοκληρωμένος. Για την υπερωθητική ανάλυση λείπουν στοιχεία. Ποια τα διαγράμματα για τα hinges για τα διάφορα υλικά (σκυρόδεμα, σιδηρές) αφού τις τιμές τις παίρνουμε από το FEMA. Ποιοι οι καθορισμοί αποστάσεων για τους κόμβους της δημιουργίας πλαστικών αρθρώσεων ? Πόσες επαναλήψεις πρέπει να γίνουν ? (Δώστε αριθμό ανάλογα την κατασκευή, σκυρόδεμα ή σιδερά, επίσης στις σιδηρές πότε και ποιές ενισχύσεις έχουν καλύτερη συμπεριφορά με την υπερωθωτική ?) Επίσης δεν είναι αναλυτική η παρουσίαση. Παρουσιάζει την μεθοδολογία της υπερωθητικής και όχι την εφαρμογή και πως.

----------


## Pappos

Άρα ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένος (πλαστικές αρθρώσεις Paulay-Priesley, ή FEMA αυτό που είχα πει, αναφέρεται ακαδημαϊκά η pushover αλλά όχι για εφαρμογή όπως είναι ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ, λείπουν οι τιμές των hinges και οι αποστάσεις που πρέπει να δημιουργηθούν οι πλαστικές αρθρώσεις στους κόμβους, γενικά δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένος). Επίσης για να δουλέψει ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ πρέπει να εφαρμοστεί. Επαναλήψεις αριθμό ελάχιστο και μέγιστο μέχρι να δημιουργηθεί ο μηχανισμός. Μπορεί π.χ. να δημιουργηθεί μηχανισμός ανάμεσα σε αυτές τις τιμές. Έχει θεωρητική σημασία και σκοπό να δεις το πως συμπεριφέρεται η κατασκευή μέσα σε αυτό το διάστημα.

----------


## Pappos

Δεν είναι έτσι. Τα hinges τα ορίζεις εσύ και όλες τις παραμέτρους που θα κάνεις την ανάλυση. Μιλάω για την pushover analysis. Η δημιουργία άρθρωσης δεν την ξέρεις που ακριβώς θα γίνει. Πρέπει εσύ να δώσεις την απόσταση στην ανάλυση για του κόμβους. Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. στο θέμα pushover δεν είναι ολοκληρωμένος, αναφέρει την μέθοδο μόνο όχι την εφαρμογή της και πως πρέπει να γίνει για μια αποτίμηση κτιρίου πράμα που χρειάζεται ο μελετητής.
Επίσης ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. είναι εναρμονισμένος με τον ΕΑΚ και όχι με τον EC8. Εφόσον θα ισχύει ο EC8 για την Ελλάδα γιατί δεν ενσωματώθηκε στον KAN.EΠΕ. ?

----------


## Pappos

> Λες ανακρίβειες. Ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ θα είναι το μέρος 3 του EC8


Το τώρα κείμενο του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. έχει μέσα τον ΕΑΚ.  Το τελευταίο κείμενο όπως το δίνει ο ΟΑΣΠ. Για να είναι μέρος του EC8 πρέπει να αντικατασταθεί ο ΕΑΚ μέσα στο κείμενο από τις σχέσεις του EC8.

----------


## Pappos

Ε αυτό ακριβώς λέω.




> Ο ΚΑΝΕΠΕ θα είναι το μέρος 3 του EC8


Μέχρι να γίνει αυτό ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. είναι ακόμα με τον ΕΑΚ.

----------


## Pappos

O KAN.EΠΕ. είναι ο κανονισμός για επεμβάσεις σε υφιστάμενα κτίρια (γνωστό θα μου πείτε) και συγκεκριμένα "θεσμοθέτηση κριτηρίων
για την αποτίμηση της φέρουσας ικανότητας υφισταμένων δομημάτων και κανόνων εφαρμογής για τον αντισεισμικό ανασχεδιασμό τους, καθώς και για τις ενδεχόμενες επεμβάσεις, επισκευές ή ενισχύσεις.". Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. αυτή την στην στιγμή όπως δίνεται από τον ΟΑΣΠ είναι το τελικό σχέδιο. Οι άλλοι κανονισμοί που υπάρχουν για παρόμοια θέματα όπως ο FEMA επικεντρώνονται κυρίως σε θέματα ανάλυσης. Σε μερικά κεφάλαια του ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. αναφέρονται και μέθοδοι ανάλυσης και πότε πρέπει να ληθφούν υπόψη. Ο ΚΑΝ.ΕΠΕ. είναι στην ουσία ένας πολύ φρέσκος κανονισμός που πιστεύω κατά την πάροδο του χρόνου θα υποστεί βελτιώσεις και αλλαγές. Θα ήτανε προς όφελος για τους μελετητές, οι διάφορες εταιρείες, τις μελέτες που πραγματοποίησαν στο 2ο στάδιο και συγκεκριμένα προσφέρθηκαν εθελοντικά να εκπονήσουν και να παραδώσουν ισάριθμες μελέτες με σκοπό τονέλεγχο της γενικής εφαρμοσιμότητας του Σχεδίου αυτού του Κανονισμού να υπήρχε η δυνατότητα να είχαμε πρόσβαση σε αυτές τις μελέτες και εμείς. Το λέω αυτό γιατί αναφέρεται μέσα στον κανονισμό "Αλλωστε εκεί αποσκοπεί και ο δημόσιος διάλογος για τον εντοπισμό των σημείων στα οποία θα κριθούν αναγκαίες οι βελτιώσεις αυτές".

Επίσης αναφέρεται "Οι υποχρεωτικές ελάχιστες απαιτήσεις φέρουσας ικανότητας που πρέπει να ικανοποιούνται από τις υφιστάμενες κατασκευές, μπορεί, υπό προϋποθέσεις, να είναι μειωμένες σε σχέση με τις προβλέψεις των ισχυόντων Κανονισμών σχεδιασμού νέων δομημάτων κατά τον χρόνο της επέμβασης". Ένα ακόμα ενδιαφέρον στοιχείο έχει να κάνει με την συμπεριφορά του κτιρίου που υπέστη ενίσχυση στον σεισμό. Είναι γνωστό ότι μετά η συμπεριφορά του κτιρίου είναι διαφορετική από ότι ένα καινούργιο κτίριο (λόγω των διαφορετικών υλικών που χρησιμοποιούνται κατά την επέμβαση, αλλά και στην συμπεριφορά του), ή όπως αναφέρεται "για τα υπό επανέλεγχο υφιστάμενα κτίρια, ορισμένα προσομοιώματα εμπεριέχουν αβεβαιότητες στην μαθηματική έκφραση των αντίστοιχων φυσικών φαινομένων, οι οποίες οφείλουν να αντισταθμισθούν με κατάλληλους συντελεστές ασφαλείας γSd και γRd έναντι αβεβαιότητας προσομοιωμάτων". Δεν θα επεκταθώ στους κανονισμούς που ενσωματώνει, στην ουσία δηλαδή για τον ΕΑΚ, ή όπως αναφέρεται "οι προβλεπόμενες μέθοδοι από τον Ε.Κ.Ω.Σ. 2000, καταλλήλως προσαρμοσμένες στον παρόντα Κανονισμό" αλλά με προβληματίζει το γεγονός πως μπορεί να καλυφτεί σε σύντομο χρονικό διάστημα η επιπρόσθετη αλλαγή σε EC8, από την στιγμή που σε λίγες μέρες θα είναι υποχρεωτικός στην χώρα μας. Πρέπει εδώ να σταθούμε και να πούμε τις διάφορες μεθόδους που χρησιμοποιεί ο μελετητής για την αποτίμηση και συμπεριφορά της κατασκευής. Οι μοντέρνες τάσεις δείχνουν προς την pushover analysis. Ενδιαφέρον έχει η παράγραφος που αναφέρει στον παρόντα κανονισμό "Ο μελετητής Μηχανικός δεν ευθύνεται για την αξιοπιστία των αποτελεσμάτων ερευνητικών εργασιών, εκτός εάν έχει αναλάβει ο ίδιος την εκτέλεσή τους". Αυτό θέλει μια διευκρίνηση γιατί έτσι είναι σαν να αμφισβητώ όλες τις δημοσιεύσεις ανά τον κόσμο και όλες τις έρευνες που πραγματοποιήθηκαν σε τριτοβάθμια ιδρύματα. 

Η pushover analysis, (θέμα το οποίο απασχολεί τον γράφων και παρακολουθεί) είναι μια μέθοδος στην ουσία όπου χοντρικά "εφαρμόζεται σε αυτό η ανάλυση της σταδιακής εξώθησης, με      αποτέλεσμα τη ζητούμενη καμπύλη σταδιακής εξώθησης και την προκύπτουσα      μετατόπιση του κτιρίου, από την οποία καταλήγουμε σε χρήσιμα συμπεράσματα      σχετικά με την αντοχή του" ή αλλιώς "το αποτέλεσμα της σεισμικής δράσης προσομοιώνεται με στατικά επιβαλλόμενες μετατοπίσεις ή στατικά φορτία σταδιακά αυξανόμενα μέχρι την κατάρρευση". Η  επαναληπτική διαδικασία μπορεί να είναι γραμμική ή μη γραμμική. Στην καθ΄αυτού ανάλυση υπάρχουν παράμετροι ανάλογα με τα διάφορα προγράμματα, για καλύτερη ανάλυση. Υπάρχουν παράμετροι για την δημιουργία των πλαστικών αρθρώσεων, αποστάσεις των κόμβων (ή καλύτερα διάστημα στο οποίο θα δημιουργηθεί ο πλαστικός κόμβος), βήματα επαναληπτικής διαδικασίας κ.ο.κ.. 

Το ερώτημα που τίθεται είναι κατά πόσο τα ελληνικά προγράμματα ενσωματώνουν τον παραπάνω κανονισμό και εάν είναι σε θέση να εκτελέσουν την pushover analysis. Επίσης σε περίπτωση που μπορούν καλό θα ήτανε και κατά κάποιο τρόπο "verifications" για να δούμε και κατά πόσο συγκλίνουν η αποκλίνουν από τους σχετικούς αλγορίθμους. Επίσης καλό θα ήτανε συνάδελφοι που έχουν ασχοληθεί με πραγματική μελέτη με την παραπάνω μέθοδο να μας παραθέσουν απόψεις τους.

Ευχαριστώ.

----------


## Pappos

Εφαρμόζω την pushover analysis (συγκεκριμένα την non-linear pushover analysis για 3D σιδηρές κατασκευές). Με το σκυρόδεμα ακόμα δεν έχω ασχοληθεί. Γενικά χρειάζεται πολύ ιδιαίτερη προσοχή. Καταρχήν αν δώσεις λάθος τιμές στο διάγραμμα για τα hinges και συγκεκριμένα για το Force-Deformation for Pushover Hinge (προς το παρόν οι τιμές παίρνονται από το FEMA) έχεις ήδη κάνει το πρώτο λάθος. Τέλος υπάρχει και η ενδιαφέρον εργασία 

*Rui Carneiro Barros, Ricardo Almeida, Pushover analysis of asymmetric three-dimensional building frames, Journal of civil engineering and management, Vol. XI, No 1, 3-12 (2005).*

----------


## Pappos

> Παρόλα αυτά η pushover είναι δοκιμασμένη μέθοδος, με καλά αποτελέσματα όταν τηρούνται οι περιορισμοί της, με πολύ μεγάλο ερευνητικό υπόβαθρο και ενσωματώνεται σταδιακά στους κανονισμούς.


Αυτό ακριβώς.

----------


## ppetros

> 1. εφαρμόζεται σε αυτό η ανάλυση της σταδιακής εξώθησης, με αποτέλεσμα τη ζητούμενη καμπύλη σταδιακής εξώθησης
> 2. Η επαναληπτική διαδικασία μπορεί να είναι γραμμική ή μη γραμμική. Στην καθ΄αυτού ανάλυση υπάρχουν παράμετροι ανάλογα με τα διάφορα προγράμματα, για καλύτερη ανάλυση. Υπάρχουν παράμετροι για την δημιουργία των πλαστικών αρθρώσεων, αποστάσεις των κόμβων, βήματα επαναληπτικής διαδικασίας κ.ο.κ..


Σε γενικές γραμμές είναι τα παραπάνω 2 που έχει σωστά αναλύσει pappos. Φυσικά άλλο η θεωρία και άλλο η εφαρμογή της. Και αιτιολογώ..
1. Σαν μέθοδος για να γίνει κατανοητή πρέπει να εκτελεστούν πολλά παραδείγματα. Εδώ όμως είναι το πρόβλημα. Αλλάξοντας μία μόνο παράμετρο π.χ. απόσταση από κόμβο για πλσστ. άρθρωση, αλλάζει και η εξαγόμενη καμπύλη και τούμπαλιν. Αρα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κανατοήσει κάποιος πλήρως την λειτουργία της μεθόδου αφού μικρές αλλαγές αλλάζουν κατά πολύ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.
2. Η υλοποίηση ανά πρόγραμμα θα είναι "ότι θέλει ο καθένας". Δηλ. εδώ δεν συμφωνούν τα ήδη υπάρχοντα στην ανάλυση και διαστασιολόγηση θα συμφωνούν με τον ΚΑΝΕΠΕ?
3. Μεγάλο θεωρητικό υπόβαθρο. Η κάθε παράμετρος δεν είναι απλά ένα νούμερο που και το εύρος αυτού πολλές φορές είναι ασαφές.
4..... (μπορώ να γράφω συνέχεια...)

Αρα μπορεί να είναι αξιόπιστη μέθοδος όπως λένε αλλά είναι συνάμα και δύσχρηστη (και δεν μιλάμε για τον μέσο χρήστη).

----------


## Pappos

> Σαν μέθοδος για να γίνει κατανοητή πρέπει να εκτελεστούν πολλά παραδείγματα. Εδώ όμως είναι το πρόβλημα. *Αλλάξοντας μία μόνο παράμετρο π.χ. απόσταση από κόμβο για πλσστ. άρθρωση, αλλάζει και η εξαγόμενη καμπύλη και τούμπαλιν*. Αρα είναι πολύ δύσκολο να κανατοήσει κάποιος πλήρως την λειτουργία της μεθόδου αφού μικρές αλλαγές αλλάζουν κατά πολύ το τελικό αποτέλεσμα.


Αυτό ακριβώς. Έχω ασχοληθεί σκόπιμα με αυτό το θέμα και οι αποκλίσεις είναι μεγάλες, τόσο μεγάλες που αλλάζουν τα δεδομένα σε μεγάλο βαθμό. Επίσης (για τις σιδηρές) προσπαθώ με την παραπάνω ανάλυση να δω την καλύτερη συμπεριφορά των πλαισίων με διαφορετικούς τύπους ενισχύσεων (3D πλαίσια με 2 ή 3 ορόφους).

----------

